# 2002 Nissan Sentra- Deck removal?



## mad_donkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey everyone...I have never removed a head unit from a nissan sentra before...my cousin has asked me to install an amp and subs for her 2002 nissan sentra. My first question..would you recommend using a line out converter...as well how do you remove the deck from the dash? and if you know what the factory wiring specs are...I need to find a source for a remote wire. Thanks


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

hey whats going on i responded the walk through for this in the past i found the link hope it helps 
http://www.nissanforums.com/audio/130565-dash-audio-system-removal.html


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

90 % of the time the remote is solid blue (so they tell you) but you will find 2 or 3 solid blue wires so i would recomend getting at least a cheap 7$ 12v tester from radio shack or go for the money and get a multimeter. Make sure you have the rite wire. as for finding the speaker wires coming out of the stock head unit ( a hell of an adventure ) well lets hope your wiring diagram is better than mine or you could do it the way i did but you will have a hell of a time getting it to look stock but you could hook it up at the rear speakers in the trunk of the car you will have to hide the line out converter under the carpet somewhere out of the way.


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

CrimsonSR20DE said:


> as for finding the speaker wires coming out of the stock head unit ( a hell of an adventure ) .


here is a easy way tofind speaker wire and and where they go. get a AA battery and touch a set of maching colored wires to the battery, the speaker that is hooked up to thoes wires will crackle and make sound. let me know if this helps.... 1 question are you puting in a aftermarket deck? if you are to save you wireing harnes buy the kit for the car so you dont got to cut your stock wires


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually ended up getting a wiring harness just to see what the pinout was it was easier than trial and error if you have the extra $20 this is the easiest rout than just take the harness back when you have the info needed. as soon as i find my notes ill post my findings in fact i may just go through many kinds of harness for different year and type nissans and copy the pinouts to help people with the same problem. I used my stock head unit just because i already had a stock CD player and my car is a sleeper so i want the entire car to look stock but not sound stock. The AA battery trick works good but you Make Sure that you know what wires are power/ Ground/ and remote or you can mess some stuff up pretty good. to save time and frustration i would buy a cheap harness just so you can see what wires go where and take it back if your using a stock HU. Sometime next week i will post various pinouts for different year and type nissans/infinitys


----------

